# Another FLOW NXT thread



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I know I know lots of these threads going around lately... my bad

Just curious though, which pair of the "NXT" series is based mainly for freestlye / park? Like the most flexy ones?


I gave old pair of 09' NXT AT's and I miss my flows. Love my 390's but I want another pair of flows,


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have no idea how flexy they are but I just got my atse's today :thumbsup:
Couldn't pass on the $150 price tag including shipping !!!!

-Slyder


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Try their website maybe? Flow Snowboarding - Bindings


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like the Flite 3 are the most flexy










Quattro-SE 2nd flexy










all per Flow's site

-Slyder


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Flites and Quattros are entry and mid level respectively hence their flex. Their soft flex has more to do with being forgiving for beginners than for park.

Flow's park bindings:

NXT-AT
NXT-ATSE
NXT-FS
NXT-FSE
M-9

Scotty Lago was rocking the 2011 Flow NXT-ATSE's at the Olympics, but rode the M-9's up until then. Anti Autti has always been rocking the AT/SE's.

I ride the NXT-FSE's. I love them. Wouldn't dare give it away.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Leo said:


> Flites and Quattros are entry and mid level respectively hence their flex. Their soft flex has more to do with being forgiving for beginners than for park.
> 
> Flow's park bindings:
> 
> ...


Thanks but your advice is no good.. cause you're chopped liver  haha jusst kiddin dude!

Really though thanks!

How heavy are you're FSE's compared to say rome 390's? or another freestyle binding?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

209Cali said:


> Thanks but your advice is no good.. cause you're chopped liver  haha jusst kiddin dude!
> 
> Really though thanks!
> 
> How heavy are you're FSE's compared to say rome 390's? or another freestyle binding?


Unfortunately, I wasn't able to demo the 390's this year so I can't make that comparison. I did notice that they were considerably lighter than a lot of the bindings that I did demo for 2011.

Heavier than the FSE:

Burton Mission, Cartel, CobraSharks

Ride Delta, SPI

K2 Auto Ever

Flow M9

Lighter Than FSE:

Burton C02 is really all that I can remember being lighter or similar to the FSE. The ATSE is also similar actually. Of course this is all based off of my memory so it's not entirely accurate. I guess you can just walk away with this much... The FSEs are light enough! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

What did you think of the NXT ATSE's? Like whats different about them compared to the FSE's?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I really liked the ATSE actually. Those were going to be my bindings of choice, but my discount made me get the lighter FSEs. Like I said, the FSEs are lighter, but the ATSEs are not very far behind at all. I believe this is mainly due to the FSE's aluminum highback. One thing I did notice though is that the FSE was a bit more comfortable and felt more sturdy than the ATSEs. So bombing down steeps and landings felt a little better with the FSE. Freestyle-wise, these two were neck and neck.

You can't go wrong with either and with the current discount rates, the FSE is only about $10 more. It'll basically boil down to your color preference and if an ounce or two difference in weight really matters to you.

Shameless plug if you can't find good prices (even then, we match it) 

Flow Bindings


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Color's don't matter to me 

But thanks a lot man, Went with the FSE's. Actually purchased them off the link you provided cause that seem'd to be as cheap as I could get them (i'm cheap and there are no local shops around where I live worthwhile). So nice salesmanship too haha

I'm stoked too get back into flows!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks bro! I'm not even a salesman 

Marketing department lol. Either we have the best deal or we don't. Glad we did this time. If you should have any problems, our customer service is great. If anything, just contact me here and I'll walk over to their cubes and be like, "wtf, this dude wants help!" :laugh:


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Tell them that I think you should get some comission on this sale for sure!

Edit: Is there anyway you can get em shipped to Cali super fast!? haha


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

209Cali said:


> Tell them that I think you should get some comission on this sale for sure!
> 
> Edit: Is there anyway you can get em shipped to Cali super fast!? haha


Haha, if I could I would. Damn, I wish I could still shred. Season has been done for a couple weeks now over here.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Leo said:


> Haha, if I could I would. Damn, I wish I could still shred. Season has been done for a couple weeks now over here.


Aww man bro thats shitty!

my local resort (dodge ridge, in the sierra's in cali) just got some fresh pow! like 8" inches... sorry to rub it in hahh

OH!! and I just found out I have an aunt (well i knew she was my aunt and that she existed lol) who lives an hour and a half away from MT. Hood in Orgeon! and according to S Wolf Mt. Hood's getting their biggest dump of pow right now!? 

Anyways if I take the 12 hour drive up to my aunts house, you're welcome to join me (a little e-stalker creep status sorry haha)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I wish! A vacay is out of the question this year. School and a pregnant wife = no snow trip for me


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> Flites and Quattros are entry and mid level respectively hence their flex. Their soft flex has more to do with being forgiving for beginners than for park.


I'm not so sure about the Flites sucking anymore... Zspec1 and Dave1st have them, and they both made those puppies sing at Jay peak. They held up through some pretty gnarly deep powder glades and still bombed the hell out of the blues and blacks.


----------



## markcorbin (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi,

Did you really get your 2011 flow NXT-SE's for $150 at straight retail, or were you eligble for a special discount? Would you tell me where you found that killer price? Thx


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had 3 pair of Flow bindings over the years, amongst other brands as well and found them to perform very well and be extremely convenient. That said, the high backs are fairly rigid because of the rear entry design, and I'm wondering if anyone who rides park and jibs really notices it? I can't say for sure if it's significant, but I do feel my Flux feedbacks are more confidence inspiring in the park.


----------

